# Attic Floor



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

take up the plywood and have a look.


----------



## Haz726 (Jun 15, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> take up the plywood and have a look.


I agree. You may have to lift that price, if possible, and have a look at what's underneath it


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Haz726 said:


> I agree. You may have to lift that price, if possible, and have a look at what's underneath it


Jul 22, 2012


----------

